# Iconic / Classic Truffle dishes?



## bechler (Feb 13, 2014)

I am giving a presentation on truffles and was wondering if anyone could help me by giving me some iconic truffle dishes. This format would be best:

EX
Chef: Grant Achatz
Dish: Black Truffle Explosion

Thanks!


----------



## jamaster14 (Feb 14, 2014)

michael anthony at Grammercy tavern does this egg noodle dish with a black truffle dressing. im not sure what they call it.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith (Feb 14, 2014)

Chef: David Kinch 
Dish: An Old-Fashioned Omelet

This is from the the Manresa cookbook

5 eggs
1 black truffle
Butter
Fleur de sel

Crack eggs into (do not beat)
Whittle truffle into eggs with pairing knife
Carefully stir ingredients, do not break eggs yet
cover and let infuse for 3 hours
lightly beat and cook omelet
top with fleur de sel to finish


I haven't this but my chef has and said it was awesome, how could it not be it's so simple.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 14, 2014)

Chef: Me
Dish: Truffle Roast Chicken

One 3.5 to 5# free range chicken
1 black truffle
1 stick cultured butter
1# cipollini onions
1 sprig time
Fluer de sel
black pepper. at finish

Pat dry the bird
carefully separate the skin from the breast
thin slice the truffles, place half under the skin and season with fluer de sel and cracked pepper under skin.
take a skewer and prick a bunch of holes inside the cavity of the bird
season inside
add stick of butter, cipollini onions, and thyme to cavity.
season out side of bird
let sit uncovered over night in the fridge.
next day preheat oven to 500 degrees
pull out bird and let sit for 45minutes to 1 hour
place in center rack of oven uncovered
cook for 30-45 minutes check temp if not quite done check in 10 minute increments.
when 160 degrees pull out and lightly cover with foil for 15 minutes.
Use hands, make mess, enjoy.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Feb 22, 2014)

sachem allison said:


> Chef: Me
> Dish: Truffle Roast Chicken
> 
> One 3.5 to 5# free range chicken
> ...



as far as from a cooks standpoint. son killed it.


----------



## 29palms (Feb 22, 2014)

Are you trussing that bird?


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 22, 2014)

I would do a search on Grant Achatz' Truffle Explosion, that would be awesome!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 22, 2014)

29palms said:


> Are you trussing that bird?



Sorry, yes I am. Also, using convection oven. If using conventional oven check after 45 minutes and go from there.


----------



## ncedge (Mar 1, 2014)

sachem allison said:


> Chef: Me
> Dish: Truffle Roast Chicken
> 
> One 3.5 to 5# free range chicken
> ...



I very much like the idea of truffles under skin. 

imho. I think that 30+ minutes for a bird to be in a convection oven @ 500 degrees may be a little extreme (you run the risk of over browning the skin and still having raw meat between the thigh, forcing you to cover the bird and lose crisp). 

Removing the bird from the oven at 160 degrees, as you suggest, is a bit late if you are planning on covering the bird for 15 minutes. Not sure why you would cover the bird anyway, it would only create steam and continue to aid carry-over cooking and sog out the skin. This move would seriously increase chances of dry meat and not crispy skin.

I enjoy cooking my birds low and slow and finally, blasting them with the 500 degrees at the end. Pull the bird out of the oven while you raise the temp and preheat to 500, for the meat to rest.

There is a lot of moisture in the skin of a chicken. To blast at full heat off the get-go will take much longer to crisp and brown the skin. This extreme heat will also cook the meat more violently, causing more moisture loss during cooking than necessary. .. dry. 

If you cook the bird low and slow, even gently, you will retain much more natural juices. When you go to crisp and brown the skin at the end of the process, the skin will be dried out, holding much less moisture and be ready to crisp quickly. 

different strokes for different folks.

Oh. And for classic truffle dishes: 

Daniel Boulud
Black Tie Scallops


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 2, 2014)

on the foil I meant just lightly drape over the top, not sealed. I should have clarified. I have never had an issue with cooking chickens at this temp, hell I used to cook whole chickens in a 1200 degree would fire oven with no issues. just tuck the wing tips under so they don't burn. I like the low and slow method also but, for different reasons.


----------



## ChefCosta (Mar 6, 2014)

Michel Rostang (Paris):
Black Truffle Sandwich
Basically you spread excellent cultures butter seasoned with fleur de sel on 2 slices of the best country bread you can find, stuff the middle with sliced truffles and wrap it in plastic wrap. Leave it in the fridge for a day for the truffle aroma to permeate the bread. Remove the plastic and roast it under the salamander until golden brown, flip and do the same to the other side. Simple, perfect expression of the quality of the truffles.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2014)

ncedge said:


> imho. I think that 30+ minutes for a bird to be in a convection oven @ 500 degrees may be a little extreme (you run the risk of over browning the skin and still having raw meat between the thigh, forcing you to cover the bird and lose crisp).
> 
> Removing the bird from the oven at 160 degrees, as you suggest, is a bit late if you are planning on covering the bird for 15 minutes. Not sure why you would cover the bird anyway, it would only create steam and continue to aid carry-over cooking and sog out the skin. This move would seriously increase chances of dry meat and not crispy skin.
> 
> ...



Been Using this method for 20 years, never had a soggy skinned, dry bird, ever. Barbara Kafka was using this method for years and I learned it from my chef. You can do it without the convection oven at home with no problems. Just point the ass of the chicken towards the back. You may get some smoke but, it won't burn. 500 degrees at 10 minutes a pound. You don't even have to truss it if you don't want too.


----------



## kpnv (Mar 14, 2014)

i roast chooks thomas keller style since like 10 years ago. season generously, chuck it in at full blast (250/260 celsius or about 500 f) and it takes 50 mins to 1hr 10mins depending on the size of the bird.

skin's always crisp (cos of the salt) and meat's always tender. it's so simple and ridiculously delicious i never bother to do it any other way. i hate browning in a pan first and i can't be bothered with low and slow and then switching up.

as for a truffle dish, there's a restaurant here in sydney called buon ricordo that does a truffled egg pasta, where the eggs are sat with truffles and left to infuse for a few days. there's no shaved truffle in the dish itself. i think there might be some truffle oil but basically, it's fettucine with a cream and butter sauce with a fried truffled egg on top and then covered with parmesan. it's ridiculously expensive considering the cost of the dish. infusing the eggs is free, which is the clever bit.

i also remember seeing a whole roasted truffle dish from france which has nothing except for a whole roasted truffle.


----------

